# Desde su altura



## irene.acler

Hola
Necesito vuestra ayuda

Tengo que traducir la siguiente frase:

_Colón, *desde su altura*, es quien da la bienvenida a Julie. Es inglesa, y acaba de llegar a la ciudad desde Ibiza. _

"Desde su altura" me crea un problema. Podría traducir con "dall’alto della sua saggezza" por ejemplo, por la "sabiduría" no tiene nada que ver con la figura de Colón. No se me ocurre una solución mejor..¿Alguna idea?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Silvia10975

Dall'alto della sua posizione?


----------



## irene.acler

Mmm, già meglio direi! 
Grazie Silvia!


----------



## Neuromante

En el puerto de Barcelona, justo enfrente de Las Ramblas hay una columna con una estatua de Colón encima señalando a América (Que según él debía quedar en Cerdeña, visto que apunta al Mediterráneo, pero claro también pretendía llegar a China yendo hacia el lado equivocado)

Así que significa sensillamente: "Dall´alto" u otra forma más elegante de decirlo.


----------



## rachele

Coincido con Neuromante, "dall'alto" o "da lassú" está bien, no estás superinterpretando, significa "dall'alto della sua posizione". Saludos


----------



## irene.acler

Entiendo. Es que si digo "E' Cristoforo Colombo, da lassù, che da il benvenuto a Julie", me parece que falta algo..igual es sólo una impresión mía.


----------



## Neuromante

Metti "Dall´alto" o "Dall´alto dal suo monumento"
Ma, veramente, non ocorre.


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Entiendo. Es que si digo "E' Cristoforo Colombo, da lassù, che da il benvenuto a Julie", me parece que falta algo..igual es sólo una impresión mía.


La statua di Colombo si trova sopra una altissima colonna.
Questo dato non tutti lo sanno.
Quando sono arrivato al porto di Barcellona, tre miglia prima, non avevo idea di questo.
Ecco il dato che manca nella frase: '_Colón, *desde su altura' *_
Spero di essere stato chiaro nell'esprimere questa mia _'intuizione'_.
Cariños.
gatogab

Neuro, penso sia necessario accennare il fatto del  momumento.


----------



## nosebleed

gatogab said:


> penso sia necessario accennare il fatto del  momumento.



Secondo me, visto che nella versione originale non si fa alcun riferimento al monumento di Colombo, non serve inserirlo nella traduzione. 
Non penso che tutti gli spagnoli (target reader della versione originale del testo) conoscano la colonna in questione, e un lettore iberico si potrebbe ritrovare perplesso nella lettura del brano riportato, chiedendosi a cosa si possa riferire il termine "altura". Quindi io riprodurrei la situazione voluta inizialmente dall'autore.

Per concludere, io direi "Dall'alto", come già suggerito da Neuromante, senza specificare nessun monumento.


----------



## gatogab

nosebleed said:


> Secondo me, visto che nella versione originale non si fa alcun riferimento al monumento di Colombo, non serve inserirlo nella traduzione.
> Non penso che tutti gli spagnoli (target reader della versione originale del testo) conoscano la colonna in questione, e un lettore iberico si potrebbe ritrovare perplesso nella lettura del brano riportato, chiedendosi a cosa si possa riferire il termine "altura". Quindi io riprodurrei la situazione voluta inizialmente dall'autore.
> 
> Per concludere, io direi "Dall'alto", come già suggerito da Neuromante, senza specificare nessun monumento.


Quindi?
Dall'alto di cosa?
gatogab


----------



## nosebleed

gatogab said:


> Quindi?
> Dall'alto di cosa?



_"Colón, *desde su altura*, es quien da la bienvenida a Julie."

_Nel testo originale uno potrebbe farsi la stessa domanda: "¿Desde qué altura?"...no? Per questo dico che non serve specificare nessun monumento..."Dall'alto" e basta.

Ma magari è solo una mia interpretazione...


----------



## gatogab

nosebleed said:


> _"Colón, *desde su altura*, es quien da la bienvenida a Julie."_
> 
> Nel testo originale uno potrebbe farsi la stessa domanda: "¿Desde qué altura?"...no? Per questo dico che non serve specificare nessun monumento..."Dall'alto" e basta.
> 
> Ma magari è solo una mia interpretazione...


Veamos que nos dice Irene.Es  ella quién nos dice: "*me parece que falta algo..igual es sólo una impresión mía. "*
gg


----------



## nosebleed

gatogab said:


> Veamos que nos dice Irene.Es  ella quién nos dice: "*me parece que falta algo..igual es sólo una impresión mía. "*
> gg



Appunto. Lo dice perchè non era a conoscenza del fatto che c'è la colonna di Colombo all'entrata del porto di Barcellona.

Comunque mi rettifico: "dall'alto della sua posizione"* suona molto meglio, più completo.


----------



## gatogab

nosebleed said:


> Appunto. Lo dice perchè non era a conoscenza del fatto che c'è la colonna di Colombo all'entrata del porto di Barcellona.
> 
> Comunque mi rettifico: "dall'alto della sua posizione" suona molto meglio, più completo.


Si lees mas arriba, verás que Silvia lo ha ya propuesto. Y creo que es lo mejor, a este punto.
gg


----------



## irene.acler

Hola, amigos, aquí estoy!! 
A ver, en realidad ya sabía que existía la estatua de Colón en Barcelona, el problema era traducir bien el concepto!
Considerando todas vuestras aportaciones, diría que opto por "dall'alto della sua posizione".

Gracias a todos!


----------

